# I JUST BOUGHT THIS MOVIE CAR WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

SO JUST WANT TO PUT THIS OUT THERE, I BOUGHT THIS HOPPER AT AUCTION FOR $1050 NOT BAD:worship: 10 BATT. 2 PUMP FULLY WRAPPED FRAME CLEAN TITLE USED IN A MOVIE. HELLA OF A COME UP:biggrin: FYI ALL THE CARS FROM MOVIE ARE GOING UP FOR AUCTION IN 2 WEEKS THEY ALL HAVE NEW HYDRAULICS SYSTEMS IN THEM. THEY WERE BUILT JUST FOR THE MOVIE.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

O AND ALL CARS HAVE A PLASTIC FILM PROTECTING THE PAINT SO THEY HAVE NO SCRATCHES FROM THEM DANCING ON THEM


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Just hit a like... for fifty mo bricks...


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Were is this action at..??


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

Good buy.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn the ebay auction said it sold for 1625.00 how did you get it cheaper?


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

ya for either the ebay price or yours u did good!


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

So there on e bay being sold?


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

cali


ray-13 said:


> Were is this action at..??


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

maybe but they have an auction in 2 weeks at there place and i was told there being sold ther but keep your eyes open


1993bigb said:


> So there on e bay being sold?


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

cuzz the rear seats are missing discount homie:biggrin:


Mr Impala said:


> damn the ebay auction said it sold for 1625.00 how did you get it cheaper?


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

and wasent disclosed at auction


Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> cuzz the rear seats are missing discount homie:biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

smokin deal!


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

You came up homeboy!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> SO JUST WANT TO PUT THIS OUT THERE, I BOUGHT THIS HOPPER AT AUCTION FOR $1050 NOT BAD:worship: 10 BATT. 2 PUMP FULLY WRAPPED FRAME CLEAN TITLE USED IN A MOVIE. HELLA OF A COME UP:biggrin: FYI ALL THE CARS FROM MOVIE ARE GOING UP FOR AUCTION IN 2 WEEKS THEY ALL HAVE NEW HYDRAULICS SYSTEMS IN THEM. THEY WERE BUILT JUST FOR THE MOVIE.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Find...


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

THERS MORE


Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Find...


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

great find! damn u made out on that!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> SO JUST WANT TO PUT THIS OUT THERE, I BOUGHT THIS HOPPER AT AUCTION FOR $1050 NOT BAD:worship: 10 BATT. 2 PUMP FULLY WRAPPED FRAME CLEAN TITLE USED IN A MOVIE. HELLA OF A COME UP:biggrin: FYI ALL THE CARS FROM MOVIE ARE GOING UP FOR AUCTION IN 2 WEEKS THEY ALL HAVE NEW HYDRAULICS SYSTEMS IN THEM. THEY WERE BUILT JUST FOR THE MOVIE.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Lroi said:


> great find! damn u made out on that!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Where are the impalas


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

U got the most decent looking one!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks


lowpro85 said:


> U got the most decent looking one!


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


>


wassup homie that blue regal was mines lmk wassup i would love 2 get that shit back n boy was the owner of that cutless he still got the back set he wants $500 if u want hmu


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Lol ya I seen that shit on eBay. They really didn't post any pic's but one. Car looks to have plenty potential for that price. Hope u finish it and get it in these streets and nose up.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


352cutty86 said:


> Lol ya I seen that shit on eBay. They really didn't post any pic's but one. Car looks to have plenty potential for that price. Hope u finish it and get it in these streets and nose up.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

mr.regal said:


> wassup homie that blue regal was mines lmk wassup i would love 2 get that shit back n boy was the owner of that cutless he still got the back set he wants $500 if u want hmu


he wants $500 for a cutlass back seat


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Skim said:


> he wants $500 for a cutlass back seat


If it matches the front, it worth it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lol so if the guy who still has it puts it on craigslist for $500, u think it would sell? or only to 'this dude' since he now owns the car. 
thats what im getting at. if i still had a piece of a car i got rid of, i would tell the new owner pay the shipping and its yours or come get this shit outta my garage its in the damn way. 
thats what true car guys do.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree!!! $500 for a backseat realy c mon I ain't tripping cuzz interior is getting redone and always can find a back seat alot cheaper.


Skim said:


> lol so if the guy who still has it puts it on craigslist for $500, u think it would sell? or only to 'this dude' since he now owns the car.
> thats what im getting at. if i still had a piece of a car i got rid of, i would tell the new owner pay the shipping and its yours or come get this shit outta my garage its in the damn way.
> thats what true car guys do.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam!!!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

baggedout81 said:


> Dam!!!!


say that again


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> say that again


DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Good come up!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

Man hell of a deal! That's a come up for real.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> I agree!!! $500 for a backseat realy c mon I ain't tripping cuzz interior is getting redone and always can find a back seat alot cheaper.


x3 might be matching but fucking seriously


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> I agree!!! $500 for a backseat realy c mon I ain't tripping cuzz interior is getting redone and always can find a back seat alot cheaper.


Man for the deal you got if u just went back with some clean stock cutty pillows your dam good ????


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Skim said:


> lol so if the guy who still has it puts it on craigslist for $500, u think it would sell? or only to 'this dude' since he now owns the car.
> thats what im getting at. if i still had a piece of a car i got rid of, i would tell the new owner pay the shipping and its yours or come get this shit outta my garage its in the damn way.
> thats what true car guys do.


SPOKEN FROM A TRUE RIDER :thumbsup:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gonzo1995 (Feb 16, 2012)

Skim said:


> lol so if the guy who still has it puts it on craigslist for $500, u think it would sell? or only to 'this dude' since he now owns the car.
> thats what im getting at. if i still had a piece of a car i got rid of, i would tell the new owner pay the shipping and its yours or come get this shit outta my garage its in the damn way.
> thats what true car guys do.


Amen brotha!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Alot of pepole been asking if it comes with the engine and tranny and yes they all do but there sitting on a pallet next to each car.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye the movie studio paid more for that car, a nice come up..

You now have a piece of lowriding history, real lowriding history

fuck eazy-e's car, now post it up every chance you get and whore it out carnal :nicoderm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye the movie studio paid more for that car, a nice come up..
> 
> You now have a piece of lowriding history, real lowriding history
> 
> fuck eazy-e's car, now post it up every chance you get and whore it out carnal :nicoderm:


you forgot aids free


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:nicoderm::yes:


Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye the movie studio paid more for that car, a nice come up..
> 
> You now have a piece of lowriding history, real lowriding history
> 
> fuck eazy-e's car, now post it up every chance you get and whore it out carnal :nicoderm:


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye the movie studio paid more for that car, a nice come up..
> 
> You now have a piece of lowriding history, real lowriding history
> 
> fuck eazy-e's car, now post it up every chance you get and whore it out carnal :nicoderm:


:yes:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

is that spray paint gold onthe undercarriage


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

NOPE:no: BUT ITS DIRTY AS HELL LOTS OF ELBOW GREASE NEEDED ILL POST BETTER BETTER PIC ONCE CAR IS READY TO GO..


BOUNZIN said:


> is that spray paint gold onthe undercarriage


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> you forgot aids free


:yes:



Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> :nicoderm::yes:


aye carnal name this car "studio gangsta"

keep it like it is holmes, gotta perserve lowriding history.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Skim said:


> lol so if the guy who still has it puts it on craigslist for $500, u think it would sell? or only to 'this dude' since he now owns the car.
> thats what im getting at. if i still had a piece of a car i got rid of, i would tell the new owner pay the shipping and its yours or come get this shit outta my garage its in the damn way.
> thats what true car guys do.


The interior looks to be my fav part of this car at a glance...Now if its discolored and worn in person thats a different story. Yea dude w seat is trying to come up off it, But its cheaper than complete upholster. Guy was expecting to pay over that 500 by saved cause the seat wasnt there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye the movie studio paid more for that car, a nice come up..
> 
> You now have a piece of lowriding history, real lowriding history
> 
> fuck eazy-e's car, now post it up every chance you get and whore it out carnal :nicoderm:


 :rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao::facepalm:


mr.regal said:


> wassup homie that blue regal was mines lmk wassup i would love 2 get that shit back n boy was the owner of that cutless he still got the *back set he wants $500 *if u want hmu


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Somebody get this man and engine and transmission...or are you gonna do shop calls!:wow:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Good pic up


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

WHY IT CAME WITH THE CAR AND RUNS GREAT.


The Scientist said:


> Somebody get this man and engine and transmission...or are you gonna do shop calls!:wow:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> WHY IT CAME WITH THE CAR AND RUNS GREAT.


Simone!!

Why tamper with it, keep it og the way the studio had it.

Can't wait to see it in vegas, with the movie studio on the title and step up cast. 

To the fucking top for a legend. :nicoderm:


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Simone!!
> 
> Why tamper with it, keep it og the way the studio had it.
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

i want that yellow lac!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

The bidding war has began!!!!!! Good luck to the highest bidder I've seen these cars at auction and belive I bought the best one. Engine and tranny was with the car the others don't have it and there trashed on the inside.


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

how much weight they got in that shit :roflmao:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

They're not gonna go cheap now!!!


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:rimshot:


Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Simone!!
> 
> Why tamper with it, keep it og the way the studio had it.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I WONDERED HOW THEY GOT TO BACK BUMPER IN ONE LICK... I GUESS WITH A HELLA WEIGHT AND NO ENGINE OR TRANNY ITS POSSIBLE...


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

auction links? anyone


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

I wonder what shop put all the work in them to hit in 1 lick. Nice come up homie!!!!!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Nope there upto 2 g's now everybody knows now about it


My95Fleety said:


> They're not gonna go cheap now!!!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> auction links? anyone


Premierauction


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok so here it is go to premierprop.com click on eBay store and bid!!! Good luck everybody


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> ALL THE CARS FROM MOVIE ARE GOING UP FOR AUCTION IN 2 WEEKS THEY ALL HAVE NEW HYDRAULICS SYSTEMS IN THEM. THEY WERE BUILT JUST FOR THE MOVIE.


Damn, sometimes I'm just so tired of not I live in the U.S. :banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.premiereprops.com



Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> Ok so here it is go to premierprop.com click on eBay store and bid!!! Good luck everybody


----------



## bigbody101 (Aug 5, 2012)

ok, dumb question, is it just a show hopper (without engine) or does it drive? either way you made out good i just want to know.


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

put a bid on both the regal and the cadillac


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

They drive


bigbody101 said:


> ok, dumb question, is it just a show hopper (without engine) or does it drive? either way you made out good i just want to know.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Bid again homie


Mr.Petty said:


> put a bid on both the regal and the cadillac


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Dammm blue one is at $2,800! What you guys think over or unde $4gs? A lil more than 2 days left!!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

I seen all the cars in person homie under 5gs and your safe still on top.. They paid $5500 for the car and $8500 for hydro set up. hoppers inc. in Miami built these car for the movie, hell even if you part it out ur still good homie.


My95Fleety said:


> Dammm blue one is at $2,800! What you guys think over or unde $4gs? A lil more than 2 days left!!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

And they all have new paint jobs


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## osofly (Apr 26, 2012)

Thats wassup! Nice come up.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Does anyone know if the 63 had a wrapped frame?


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> WHY IT CAME WITH THE CAR AND RUNS GREAT.


The listing said the motor was not in the car. I thought they meant it didn't actually come with the car.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Full wrap


DRUID said:


> Does anyone know if the 63 had a wrapped frame?


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I WONDERED HOW THEY GOT TO BACK BUMPER IN ONE LICK... I GUESS WITH A HELLA WEIGHT AND NO ENGINE OR TRANNY ITS POSSIBLE...


U CAN SAY THAT AGAIN....
I BEEN A HOPPER FOR 10 PLUS YRS AND NEVER EVER SEEN A CAR HIT THE BUMPER IN ONE LICK!!!
I STILL CAN'T FIGURE THAT ONE OUT. HAD TO NOT HAVE EITHER OR.
NO HATING AT ALL BRO. NICE COME UP AND THE VIDEO IS THE SHIT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

All the cars are loaded with alot of weight


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> U CAN SAY THAT AGAIN....
> I BEEN A HOPPER FOR 10 PLUS YRS AND NEVER EVER SEEN A CAR HIT THE BUMPER IN ONE LICK!!!
> I STILL CAN'T FIGURE THAT ONE OUT. HAD TO NOT HAVE EITHER OR.
> NO HATING AT ALL BRO. NICE COME UP AND THE VIDEO IS THE SHIT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## R.BRIDGE (Dec 3, 2009)

*LAC*



Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> The bidding war has began!!!!!! Good luck to the highest bidder I've seen these cars at auction and belive I bought the best one. Engine and tranny was with the car the others don't have it and there trashed on the inside.


When you say (don't have it) your saying no ENGINE IN THE LAC ?


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Engine is there just needs to be put back in


R.BRIDGE said:


> When you say (don't have it) your saying no ENGINE IN THE LAC ?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I stopped by and looked at these cars today and they do need work.

The regal is probably the cleanest, but the quarter panel is buckled and like the caddy the interior is bad.
The Caddy looks clean, but its missing bumper mouldings and plastics and it looks like someone took a crowbar and tried to open the hood with it.

The caddy has a molded frame.
The side is tape pinstripe.
Interior is bad on both cars.
all cars have telescopic, but no springs.

It looked like the caddy was a single pump and the regal was double to the front with #6 hoses. They did not have the trunk keys so I couldn't tell what type of dump was on them, but I don't think it was an adex or adel.


----------



## R.BRIDGE (Dec 3, 2009)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> Engine is there just needs to be put back in


Ya they said there on pallets


----------



## R.BRIDGE (Dec 3, 2009)

what color was the inside of the LAC


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Black but needs to be replaced


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

R.BRIDGE said:


> what color was the inside of the LAC


It was like a dark blue I think or maybe black. I also forgot to mention the back has telescopic on all the cars, but no springs...


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Ya but remember for the price you can't go wrong even if you part them out ur still come on top.


DRUID said:


> I stopped by and looked at these cars today and they do need work.
> 
> The regal is probably the cleanest, but the quarter panel is buckled and like the caddy the interior is bad.
> The Caddy looks clean, but its missing bumper mouldings and plastics and it looks like someone took a crowbar and tried to open the hood with it.
> ...


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 85bluboy (Nov 7, 2011)

Talked to someone over there today said they still have acouple of cars besides the ones on ebay to make offer and they won't list on ebay I'm too far away to pick one up but just thought I would pass this on to people on the westcoast


----------



## R.BRIDGE (Dec 3, 2009)

DRUID said:


> It was like a dark blue I think or maybe black. I also forgot to mention the back has telescopic on all the cars, but no springs...


Inside i can deal with its still a good lick:thumbsup:


----------



## R.BRIDGE (Dec 3, 2009)

DRUID said:


> I stopped by and looked at these cars today and they do need work.
> 
> The regal is probably the cleanest, but the quarter panel is buckled and like the caddy the interior is bad.
> The Caddy looks clean, but its missing bumper mouldings and plastics and it looks like someone took a crowbar and tried to open the hood with it.
> ...


crowbar maybe.Think the wire they were holding so they didn't bust there DOMe:run:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

yup thats what it was trust me its not bad.


R.BRIDGE said:


> crowbar maybe.Think the wire they were holding so they didn't bust there DOMe:run:


----------



## micster8 (Dec 23, 2010)

Would anybody know if they still have that green elco.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

micster8 said:


> Would anybody know if they still have that green elco.


Yes they do.




85bluboy said:


> Talked to someone over there today said they still have acouple of cars besides the ones on ebay to make offer and they won't list on ebay I'm too far away to pick one up but just thought I would pass this on to people on the westcoast


I tried and made an offer, but the guy told me he would not take less than 7500 because he believes the cars will sell for 20k or more....


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> I wonder what shop put all the work in them to hit in 1 lick. Nice come up homie!!!!!


da shop that worked on those cars was hoppers in miami. they were all juice. they just reinforce some areas n did a lift on them. da movie payed alot for them cars
n they put new pumps n batteries.one click da car gets up without da motor.thats y da motors r on da pallets.da blue regal was a majestics member da yellow lac was from classic angles,
da red cutlass was from goodtimes that car had a raw ass paint job before movie bought it. after da movie was done they where selling da car back to there owners.noboby wanted there cars
back cuz they got more money then wat they could have gotten on the street for sale. da 63 four door dat one was from reds miami.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

X2


CHICO305 said:


> da shop that worked on those cars was hoppers in miami. they were all juice. they just reinforce some areas n did a lift on them. da movie payed alot for them cars
> n they put new pumps n batteries.one click da car gets up without da motor.thats y da motors r on da pallets.da blue regal was a majestics member da yellow lac was from classic angles,
> da red cutlass was from goodtimes that car had a raw ass paint job before movie bought it. after da movie was done they where selling da car back to there owners.noboby wanted there cars
> back cuz they got more money then wat they could have gotten on the street for sale. da 63 four door dat one was from reds miami.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Wait until they go up for auction these cars will never sell for that much unless ur an idiot and willing to pay that much.


DRUID said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried and made an offer, but the guy told me he would not take less than 7500 because he believes the cars will sell for 20k or more....


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

ALSO CARS HAVE PLEXI GLASS INSTEAD OF GLASS WINDSHIELDS. BUT ITS A GOOD THING IF UR GONNA HOP ALL THE TIME.


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> ALSO CARS HAVE PLEXI GLASS INSTEAD OF GLASS WINDSHIELDS. BUT ITS A GOOD THING IF UR GONNA HOP ALL THE TIME.


nice come up. just make sure u do a custiom driveshaft with a slip-yoke that one on it is a boot-leg might come off when ur driving too fast it vibrate. can't go over 40mph


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

CHICO305 said:


> nice come up. just make sure u do a custiom driveshaft with a slip-yoke that one on it is a boot-leg might come off when ur driving too fast it vibrate. can't go over 40mph


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

So the regal sold for $3300 and the caddi for 
$3600


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

No caddy was $7500


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

eBay show $3600 final price


L_NEGRO said:


> No caddy was $7500


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

El camino is up for sale


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

EL CAMINO IS UP FOR SALE NOW.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&item=200807898349&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D2%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D1463802574898898120&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

nice come up homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

What's good homie, this is how the cutty looked right after I painted it for the the owner.... The paint job must of lasted on 2 months after the movie bought it


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> EL CAMINO IS UP FOR SALE NOW.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&item=200807898349&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D2%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D1463802574898898120&cmd=ViewItem


Shit was looking to pick this up!! :banghead: Sold for 1400


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks


COCONUT said:


> nice come up homie


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

That was a good deal


Cali4Life916 said:


> Shit was looking to pick this up!! :banghead: Sold for 1400


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

Good come up are you going to keep it a hopper ? Have you tryed to bumper it yet ?


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

YA IVE PLAYED WITH IT..AND YES ITS GONNA BE KEPT A HOPPER


bigbeanz702 said:


> Good come up are you going to keep it a hopper ? Have you tryed to bumper it yet ?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I passed by yesterday and all the cars are still there. Wonder if the buyer backed out of the ebay auction.


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> lol so if the guy who still has it puts it on craigslist for $500, u think it would sell? or only to 'this dude' since he now owns the car.
> thats what im getting at. if i still had a piece of a car i got rid of, i would tell the new owner pay the shipping and its yours or come get this shit outta my garage its in the damn way.
> thats what true car guys do.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

moved to the basement :rofl:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:roflmao: so a mod got outbidded and took it to heart


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye now everyone in off topic knows about this historic lowrider and the real lowriding significance..


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

These mods is something.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Did ichiban build these


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

Coupe'n It said:


> Did ichiban build these


sez teh phag wif a tiger strped chevy


----------



## construct (May 26, 2009)

what time , what date , where at??????.....You feel me...


----------



## construct (May 26, 2009)

what time , what date , where at??????.....You feel me...


----------



## construct (May 26, 2009)

Its funny I seen that yellow cadi on ebay earlier this week


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Why did this shit topic get moved?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

ITS GOING UP FOR SALE TODAY THE BUYER BACKED OUT OF THE DEAL.. THESE CARS NEED THE ENGINE PUT BACK IN IT AND INTERIOR NEED ALOT OF HELP.


construct said:


> Its funny I seen that yellow cadi on ebay earlier this week


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice---- that's shits crazy


----------



## djdreams (Nov 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## caddypimp (Mar 16, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Any updates on ur car homie?


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

how do we bid and where can we find them at im interested!!


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

the caddy and the regal are both back up for sale on ebay just a few hours left.


----------



## Spensa13 (Jul 26, 2012)

Caddy sold 1850 regal 1580


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

How mch commission u get per car? :biggrin:


Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> Ya but remember for the price you can't go wrong even if you part them out ur still come on top.





Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> Bid again homie





Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> I seen all the cars in person homie under 5gs and your safe still on top.. They paid $5500 for the car and $8500 for hydro set up. hoppers inc. in Miami built these car for the movie, hell even if you part it out ur still good homie.





Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> And they all have new paint jobs





Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> ALSO CARS HAVE PLEXI GLASS INSTEAD OF GLASS WINDSHIELDS. BUT ITS A GOOD THING IF UR GONNA HOP ALL THE TIME.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

tru2thagame said:


> How mch commission u get per car? :biggrin:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

TTT FOR LOWRIDING HISTORY


----------



## SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO (May 9, 2012)

wassup lowrider style anything new done to this car ? post more pics...


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I bought the regal. If anyone wants it before I pick it up make me an offer


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

what happen why you selling it?


DRUID said:


> I bought the regal. If anyone wants it before I pick it up make me an offer


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

not yet been working on another project for super show


SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO said:


> wassup lowrider style anything new done to this car ? post more pics...


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> what happen why you selling it?


Just seeing what's our there. Already have 2 projects I'm working on and ill probably take out the hopper suspension from this one if I keep it. Just giving someone else a chance to keep it as a hopper or build up the car sooner than me. Looking for cash or trades, but trades mostly.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Koo... Or just back out of the deal like the other 2 pepole and let it go on eBay again


DRUID said:


> Just seeing what's our there. Already have 2 projects I'm working on and ill probably take out the hopper suspension from this one if I keep it. Just giving someone else a chance to keep it as a hopper or build up the car sooner than me. Looking for cash or trades, but trades mostly.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> Koo... Or just back out of the deal like the other 2 pepole and let it go on eBay again


Naw, I think I got it for a good price and been wanting to build up a regal like my first car. It will probably take priority over my cutlass once I see it and it brings.back memories.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree well good luck with your new ride post pic when you get and let us see the progress.


DRUID said:


> Naw, I think I got it for a good price and been wanting to build up a regal like my first car. It will probably take priority over my cutlass once I see it and it brings.back memories.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I stopped by to take a look at the regal and noticed the body is tweaked from hopping. The caddy is also tweaked and I believe that buyer backed out already because the caddy is on craigslist for 8500..... The back setup on the regal is also not working, but can be repaired. I asked them to work on the price and I'll take the regal, but if not then I guess its going back on ebay or craigslist.


----------



## SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO (May 9, 2012)

YOU CLEAN UP THE UNDER CARRAGE YET ?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I drove by today and the caddy is gone. The Impala sold on ebay for 1,000 a few days ago. That' person came up, they really should have took my offer of 1,800 when I was there with cash in hand...


----------



## SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO (May 9, 2012)

wassup with the blue big body that was in that dance sceen ?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

TTT


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> TTT


good buy homie nice car


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

eddie77c10 said:


> good buy homie nice car


Thanks


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Impala is back up.......... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NO-R...8027522?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item416fc49182


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Lowrider19 said:


> Impala is back up.......... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NO-R...8027522?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item416fc49182


Cant beilive its in Utah and the fool that bought it has a lambo in his garage. hopefully it sells cheap!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't see it going past $1800 unless some REAL lowriders bid on each other.......i'd buy that shit and tear up some bumper!


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

2 doors too many


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

I'd buy it just to hop it! If it was a 2 door we all would be at a bidding war


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


julio said:


> I'd buy it just to hop it! If it was a 2 door we all would be at a bidding war


----------



## DYNO13 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Got this one for 1800 put the motor and trans back in made some new trailing arms and driveshaft it did not have any weight just 10 batteries 3 pumps blackmagic.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice


mikegDenver said:


> Got this one for 1800 put the motor and nicetrans back in made some new trailing arms and driveshaft it did not have any weight just 10 batteries 3 pumps blackmagic.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DAT_DAMN_MEXICAN (Jan 3, 2015)

The cutty is gone RIP...frame and set up went to another cutty


----------



## DAT_DAMN_MEXICAN (Jan 3, 2015)

summer 2015


----------

